# Frage zu RM Element Rahmen



## sarolite (15. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen
kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Element TSc, Element 70 / 50 / 30 Rahmen erklären. Gibt anscheinend auch Unterschiede in Model 2003 /2004?
Will mir für 2005 neues "Traumfully" zulegen, mir gefällt v.a. die "klassische" Form des Element Rahmens (siehe ev. auch Thread in Kaufberatung).
Besten Dank, Grüsse aus der Schweiz 
Othmar


----------



## Uraltbiker (16. August 2004)

Hi Othmar,

dann antworte ich Dir eben mal unter der RM Rubrik.

Grundsätzlich gibt es das RM Element in zwei Rahmen-Ausführungen:

Als Element und Element Tsc

Das Element ist sozusagen der Basis-Rahmen erhältlich als Rahmen oder als fertiges Bike in 3 verschiedenen Ausstattungen: 30, 50 oder 70

Das Element Tsc ist die Rahmenversion aus dem leichterem Scandium Rohrsatz
erhältlich als Rahmen oder fertiges Bike.

Eine deutliche Änderung am RM Element/-Tsc hat es 2004 gegeben.
Seit 04 ist der Rahmen überarbeitet und hat nun mehr Federweg hinten (100mm statt bisher ca. 85mm) und entsprechend überarbeitete Schwinge und
Dämpferanlenkung. Schwingenhauptlager und Dämpferanlenkung haben jetzt Industrielager statt Gleitlager.

Sollte ich was vergessen haben wird es der Phil von RM sicher ergänzen   

Durch den längeren Federweg hinten ist der Rahmen einfach universeller einsetzbar und macht sich bei entsprechender Gabel und Ausstattung auch als sportliches Allround/Tourenfully gut.

Und die "klassische Diamantrahmen-Optik" gefällt nicht nur Dir gut.   

Und wenn Du doch etwas mehr Federweg haben möchtest und es ein bißchen schwerer sein darf,dann gibts ja noch das *RM Slayer* 


Gruß


Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

